# Mon Motors Audi Cardiff. My worst nightmare!



## stanneh (Feb 28, 2019)

So i dropped my 2014 Audi TT 8J off there this morning for a Service, MOT and Cam belt change.

We picked it up around 4pm got home got out of the car and it just dumped what remained of the engine oil all over the street like 2 litres minimum.

It appeared to be coming from multiple places we drove it approximately 30 miles home where it must have been dumping engine oil out all down the motorway.

We phone them they came out about 2 hours later with a try which was to late to be of any use they have brought us a car to use but they really don't seem to feel like this is a problem they think they can just take it away in the morning fix a seal and top it up with oil and be done with me.

I have just paid them nearly a grand and they have caused unknown amounts of damage to my engine I am beside myself with stress right now.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi, do you have any follow up news and status of this disgraceful attitude and workmanship of Audi dealerships?


----------



## gregyther (Mar 16, 2019)

Do you have any update of this Audi dealerships?


----------



## Stonebridge (Aug 20, 2010)

I can add my disappointment with this dealership. Phoned in Monday for a quote for some work and have had no response. That was despite emailing Audi UK who assured me they had contacted the dealer and they (the dealer) would get in touch.


----------



## FionnaK (May 1, 2019)

This is appalling. I've always got my car from Cardiff Audi and found them very professional. Make a complaint to the Service Manager and if you don't have any joy, go to the Head of Business.


----------

